# PSE Fang



## Mr. B

Okay so no bow hunting for me for last 5 or 6 years due to just not enough time with kids and couple houses. But this year looking to go a few times. I sold my compound bow a few years back and have now ordered a PSE Fang crossbow. Anyone have this bow. From online reviews seems like a good buy. Only heard poor things about the scope and bolts which I may upgrade. Only saw 1 bad review where a side splintered then split but I feel that could happen with any bow. Also gave a few minutes notice before it split per the guys review.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I had a PSE Sidewinder xb for several years. It had a draw weight of 185 lbs. It shot so hard that I could not find a target to stop it. The bolts would bury up in the target and mess up the fletching. Even the block targets made for crossbows. I shot a pile of deer with it. The bolt would blast right through both shoulders and bury up in the ground on the other side. 
I was spending too much money replacing the fletching so I sold it and bought a Parker with 150 lb draw weight. I love it. My standard block target stops the bolts just fine. I have not had a problem getting complete pass through shots. My longest shot was 38 yards. Closest shot was last week at 5 yards and 8 yards. 

PSE makes a great product. The Fang is a cool looking crossbow. I bet it will serve you well. 

Darin


----------



## Mr. B

Yeah I'm going to upgrade the scope and buy some better bolts but I think it will be fine. I have owned a PSE compound bow in the past and was very happy with it.


----------



## Mr. B

No Bueno. Went to pick up the bow tonight at bass pro. They put it together for me and asked if I wanted site in said sure. Cocked string and go to knock arrow and heard a snap but didn't see anything. Fired 1 shot 1 foot low and one of the limbs split. Straight to customer service and return. Then straight back to purchase a Parker bushwacker. 2 shots to sight in and then 3 more to confirm accuracy. I am very pleased with all the associates at bass pro. Top notch customer service. Now ready for some meat in the freezer.


----------



## surfchunker

congrats ... hope it serves you well ... I have a Ten Point and love it


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Santa is bringing my youngest son a PSE Fang for Christmas. Hope no limbs decide to snap. If they do I am sure PSE will make it right.
Will report back after shooting it.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet

We shot the Fang on Christmas day approx 50 shots. I was crossing my fingers hoping that the limbs didn't split. They didn't. Parker had the same problem a few years ago. My buddy had his to explode last year right before bow season. We mailed the bow part in and quickly received the repaired one in about 2 weeks. Excellent customer service.

Back to the Fang. It shot great. I was surprised at how quiet it was. I guess the string stops help. Overall he is happy with it. We did replace the scope with Tru Glow. 
The arrows shot fine. He did get a half dozen of Easton Blood Line arrows that we have not shot yet.

I would recommend it highly to anyone. It does shoot much harder than my Parker Bushwhacker. 

Darin


----------



## chriscustom

You're a bunch of cheaters using crossbows. They should be for handicap people only. Yes I know it's legal now but Buy a stinking bow and practice. You're taking short cuts cause you don't want to put in the time. Come on man! Man up.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Please don't tell me to man up and tell me that I am cheating. I actually do own a bow and I have put in my time. I have been shooting bows practically my entire life. I shot 3D competitions for years during high school and up until I got married. I shot at least 1 hour a day 6 days a week. Not a few weeks before season, I shot every day all year.

I continued to hunt with a bow even after crossbows were legalized in NC. I decided to purchase a crossbow so my kids could hunt with me and take part in the hunt. I don't consider this a shortcut. I consider this spending quality time with my kids and making memories. 

Feel free to hunt with whatever you want and I plan on doing the same. 

Darin


----------



## Mr. B

Glad you had better luck than I did.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB

chriscustom said:


> You're a bunch of cheaters using crossbows. They should be for handicap people only. Yes I know it's legal now but Buy a stinking bow and practice. You're taking short cuts cause you don't want to put in the time. Come on man! Man up.


Eat a bowl Of D!ick Up.


----------



## Mr. B

my take on the crossbow or compound bow is this. I have hunted with both and really enjoyed the compound bow but my crosbow is extremely accurate. I feel it offers the best chance for the most leathal shot with the least margin for error which for me is the most ethical way for me to bow hunt.


----------



## chriscustom

Mr. B said:


> my take on the crossbow or compound bow is this. I have hunted with both and really enjoyed the compound bow but my crosbow is extremely accurate. I feel it offers the best chance for the most leathal shot with the least margin for error which for me is the most ethical way for me to bow hunt.


Thats because you dont practice enough. You have to have confidence in your equipment and abilities. I'm glad you recognize you have limited abilities and now shoot a cross bow. Respect for the game.


----------



## chriscustom

Finger_Mullet said:


> Please don't tell me to man up and tell me that I am cheating. I actually do own a bow and I have put in my time. I have been shooting bows practically my entire life. I shot 3D competitions for years during high school and up until I got married. I shot at least 1 hour a day 6 days a week. Not a few weeks before season, I shot every day all year.
> 
> I continued to hunt with a bow even after crossbows were legalized in NC. I decided to purchase a crossbow so my kids could hunt with me and take part in the hunt. I don't consider this a shortcut. I consider this spending quality time with my kids and making memories.
> 
> Feel free to hunt with whatever you want and I plan on doing the same.
> 
> Darin


Well at least you paid your dues. I've been shooting since I was 7. I'm 57 now.I was just trying to get peoples fur up. Congratulations on spending time with your children. I did the same with mine.Fishing and hunting. Seriously though I was just kiddin,Finger_Mullet


----------



## chriscustom

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Eat a bowl Of D!ick Up.


Heehee


----------



## Mr. B

Yeah your right I don't practice enough. Something about living in s city where it's not legal to shoot a bow or having kids to watch and be envolved with what their interests are. Or have a house to care for. And so on. I'm just not on same page with you on this topic. I respect your view on the crossbow but don't see how it's different than a gun with a scope or shotgun for that matter. That's my final thought.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

chriscustom said:


> Heehee


lol I figured you were. My older son has never had much interest in bowhunting. He shot a few with the crossbow but this year he has not hunted during bow season at all.

He is a senior in high school and enrolled in the Fire Academy through the local community college. He also works part time and is a volunteer fireman. He really ran with the fire training. He is 17 and only a few classes away from being a certified fireman. By the time he is 18 he will be certified. The only downside is I see him very little. He goes to school all day and then to the fire academy classes right after school 3 days a week. He has a fire meeting on Tuesday night and works Friday-Sunday. 

He did manage a few deer with a rifle this year. My younger son is a different story. He is 12 and is a hunting machine. He asked for a chainsaw and a crossbow for Christmas. 

I am a firm believer that all hunters need to stick together. I may not like to run dogs, make man drives, etc..... But I am not going to bash the way others hunt. I just do my own thing and support all legal hunting whether I like it or not.

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Update on the PSE Fang. It shot really well for the first few days. The point of impact would change from day to day. Upgraded the scope to a Truglo and the problem was not corrected. Messed with it for several days in a row. I boxed it up and sent it back. After about a week I get the refund. I ordered a Parker Bushwacker package from Amazon for $299. It came today.

I expect the Parker to shoot like the Paker I already have. I should have listened about the Fang.

Darin


----------



## Mr. B

Man PSE should pull those things off the shelf. Glad you like the Parker. Oh yeah stepson and wife took to hunting pretty good this fall. Looks like I'm getting 2 more bows for this year. Leaning toward getting me another compound kinda miss it. Just have to see about getting time to practice lol


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Mr. B said:


> Man PSE should pull those things off the shelf. Glad you like the Parker. Oh yeah stepson and wife took to hunting pretty good this fall. Looks like I'm getting 2 more bows for this year. Leaning toward getting me another compound kinda miss it. Just have to see about getting time to practice lol


I got concerned when I read the warranty information. The limbs are only guaranteed for 1 year. After that you have to pay a percentage of replacement costs. My buddy has a Parker that is 5-6 years old and one of the limbs broke. We sent in the bow and they replaced both limbs and the string at no cost. I think on his the cam axle lost a retainer clip and the axle slid out splitting the limb causing it to break. It was replaced no questions asked. 

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## sophiagrace77

Your choice is good to go with PSE Fang as I really good for hunging as well I also didn't find any negative review about this & for bow, I think you should search online.


Thanks
https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------

